# Trivia 12/11



## luckytrim (Dec 11, 2018)

trivia 12/11
DID YOU KNOW...
An owl’s eyes fill 70% of its skull ... Humans,  5%.


1. What ingredient do Tarte Tatin, Eve's pudding and zemlovka  have in 
common?
  a. – Cherries
  b. – Apples
  c. – Plums
  d. – Grapes
2. The artist Whistler was famous for painting a portrait of  his mother; the 
picture is commonly known as "Whistler's Mother", but what did  the artist 
call it?
3. For which 1970s film, based on the book "Goodbye to Berlin"  by 
Christopher Isherwood, did Liza Minnelli win a Best Actress  Oscar?
4. If you multiplied the number of little pigs in a popular  fable featuring 
a windy wolf by the number of dwarfs who lived with Snow  White, and then 
added the number that is represented by LXXX in Roman  numerals, it would 
amount to what?
5. Similar to Australian damper, what is the name of the quick  bread made by 
North American Indians in a frying pan or over an open fire?  It is sometimes 
known as frybread.
(Hint; Starts with 'B'...)
6. What was the profession of the man who invented the  Electric Chair ?
  a. - Inventor
  b. - Entrepreneur
  c. - Merchant
  d. - Dentist
7. Strange Words are These ;
If you are a dendrochronologist what is your  specialty?
  a. - Study of Hair Styles
  b. - Study of Clay Deposits
  c. - Study of Tree Rings
  d. - Study of Family Trees
8. Who was/were the perpetrator(s) of the Columbine High  School shootings?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jennifer Sharpe holds the record for most Girl Scout cookies  sold by a 
single person in a single year.
She sold 7,328 boxes in 2008.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. Arrangement in Grey and Black No.1
3. 'Cabaret'
4. - 101
5. Bannock
6. - d
7. - c
8. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold

CRAP !!
Jennifer was a much better salesperson than that  !
In 2008, she sold 17,328 boxes !


----------

